# looking for a job and accomodation



## rajsavita (Jul 30, 2013)

Dear all,

I am moving back to Australia in sep. in brisbane. I have done Mcom Professional accounting and i have some experience also but i am open to start with any job . I will be really grateful if somebody could help me finding a job and also accomodation in and around st lucia, toowong, indooroopilly, milton , auchenflower. 

thanks

Raj.


----------

